# Writing off miles on destination filter while commuting to day job



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a 26 mile round trip commute to my day job. I typically run the destination filter and will sometimes have rides enroute. Does anyone have any knowledge on how the IRS would look at writing off those miles? They do ask you to report personal and commuting miles and if I dual purpose those miles, my total (Rideshare miles + commuting miles + personal miles) will total more than the total miles put on the car that year.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

LoveTheBlues said:


> I have a 26 mile round trip commute to my day job. I typically run the destination filter and will sometimes have rides enroute. Does anyone have any knowledge on how the IRS would look at writing off those miles? They do ask you to report personal and commuting miles and if I dual purpose those miles, my total (Rideshare miles + commuting miles + personal miles) will total more than the total miles put on the car that year.


Sounds like your working to me


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

I have the same question.

I would turn on the app on my way to work. I would also turn it on on my way back home. so I was online both way. However because of the road I took the pings were almost non-existent. 

I will be using the miles driven as a deduction Mon-fri because I was conducting driving business for uber.


----------



## GlenviewKid (Jul 11, 2016)

APP on and Driving = Working miles. Filter or not. I think the IRS may hit Uber on that in 2017 because it allows for a LOT of mileage deductions they didn't plan for.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

GlenviewKid said:


> APP on and Driving = Working miles. Filter or not. I think the IRS may hit Uber on that in 2017 because it allows for a LOT of mileage deductions they didn't plan for.


That's not the IRS problem uber should be afraid of,

It should be the 100s of thousands of drivers showing a loss on their taxes.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I used to do that but stopped because of the way it can be abused. What if have the app on but dont intend on giving a ride, like you skip or Cancel a ping. When I'm driving back from work or from another personal trip, I will only begin to count miles once I've accepted a ping and start heading to the rider. If I drive solely for ridesharing, then I start as soon as I leave my house


----------

